# ferry from newcastle to bergen



## 106932 (Sep 9, 2007)

hi all,has anyone taken the ferry from newcastle to bergen around jan/feb time,would like a rough idea of price for 7.3 mtr motorhome,tried the website for a price but site was a nightmare.thanks


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Ian;

See what you mean abot the website, doesn't seem to take any bookings past this summer :? 
Just in case you weren't aware,if youre in the caravan club you can get 10% off ticket prices, they don't do the bookings themselves but give you a discount code to quote to DFDS. Thanks to another member on here he told me you can also get 10% off if you're an AA member.
As a rough idea from this years prices I would expect prices to be about £600rtn for 2 adults and a standard cabin but I would ring them to check.

A few links that might help...

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-340495.html#340495

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-37306.html

pete

pete


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Prices*

Hello there,

I managed a price of £450 for 4 adults Newcastle to Bergen return outside cabin, 7.25m motorhome December 2007, return January 2008.

BOOK EARLY!

Trev.


----------



## 112478 (May 20, 2008)

*Newcastle-Bergen*

Can't help you with prices, but I did Newcastle to Bergen a few years ago in the summer. It's a long journey which I wouldn't really fancy doing in the winter. We had lovely weather and spent a lot of time out on the deck reading a book - very relaxing, but I think I could have been bored if I had been stuck inside all the time.

Bergen is really lovely - I would love to go back and would love to tour a bit of Norway.

I guess a MH would be ideal for that!

Agnes


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

ianskeggb said:


> hi all,has anyone taken the ferry from newcastle to bergen around jan/feb time,would like a rough idea of price for 7.3 mtr motorhome...


Hi,

better forget about it! DFDS will close down this line in September this year. 

For details: Click

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

That is bad news Boff

It will make the normal three week fjord area holiday very much more diifficult for Brits.

I assume there is no other direct link Britain to Norway I can't find one


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*ferries dfds*

Yet another victim of cheap flights, allowed to continue due to low cost fuel, unlike everyone else.

Trev.


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

Oh dear,
For as long as I can remember I have wanted to go to Norway, and finally, have a five week trip planned for next year in the van. Hopefully we will be able to work out another way of getting there, but it does eat into the five weeks if we have to get ferry to UK, ferry to mainland Europe, then long drive to Norway.

I hope something else materialises in the meantime. 

Am very disaappointed, but am glad to have heard about it now, rather than in few months time, when I sat, credit card in hand, heart beating in plearurable anticipation, ready to book the passage.

Back to the drawing board.
Ca


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thats terrible news and has put paid to many a motorhomers plans for Norway. On a selfish note i'm glad we're booked in for June before the plug is pulled.
I suppose the only option after that is the long drive around from France or Belgium or the Harwich - Esberg crossing and a drive up througn Denmark and Sweden.
As Ca says, hopefully another company will take on the route.

pete


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2008)

peejay said:


> I suppose the only option after that is the long drive around from France or Belgium or the Harwich - Esberg crossing and a drive up througn Denmark and Sweden.
> As Ca says, hopefully another company will take on the route.
> 
> pete


There is a truck ferry which runs from Immingham to Gotenburg and back, I don't know if they would be prepared to take motorhomes. Might be a bit basic though.

Tco.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

tco said:


> There is a truck ferry which runs from Immingham to Gotenburg and back


http://www.tinyurl.com/3l8o2u

*EDIT* I've just phoned them. For our 11m RV, it's a total of £1,255 return to Gothenburg which includes a 2-berth cabin. It's a freight ship too.

Dougie.


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

some years ago the same operator already shut down the only remaining direct passenger ferry connection between UK and Germany. It seems to me that they, like other companies, try to get rid of lines that take more than 48 hours for one full cycle. So I am wondering when it will hit Esbjerg-Harwich...

And, probably, Bergen-Newcastle was not attractive enough for the business that keeps quite a few Scandinavian ferries "above water" during the lower season: "Booze cruises"



tco said:


> There is a truck ferry which runs from Immingham to Gotenburg and back, I don't know if they would be prepared to take motorhomes. Might be a bit basic though.


I once took a truck ferry (from Malmö/Sweden to Travemünde/Germany), and I must say I was quite pleased. Of course, no on-board entertainment programme, no choice of different restaurants etc. But the cabins were spacious and perfectly clean, the food was good and all in all it was very inexpensive.

Besides Harwich-Esbjerg, the best hint I can give to potential Scandinavia visitors from UK is to take either Hull-Rotterdam (P&O) or Harwich-Hoek van Holland (Stena Line), then hit the road and drive up to Kiel in Germany (approx. 610 km), and from there take a ferry either to Oslo (Color Line) or Gothenburg (again Stena Line).

Sorry for the bad news.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

Is it just the route to Bergen that is finished or is there still going to be a Newcastle to Stavanger ferry?

Ca


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

CaGreg said:


> Is it just the route to Bergen that is finished or is there still going to be a Newcastle to Stavanger ferry?
> 
> Ca


1. The route between Bergen-Haugesund-Stavanger and Newcastle will close on 1 September 2008. Despite great efforts from the crew and the land-based employees it has not been able to live up to the targets of a profitable result. Operations on the route will remain unchanged during the summer season. The closure affects up to 270 jobs onboard.


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

Thanks Frank,  

Well, when life throws you lemons...........


Got to get the gin out!!

Ca


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Ferry Norway*

Hello All Again,

Such a Shame, the first ever time we went away for Christmas was 2004. We took the DFDS Ferry from Newcastle to Kristiansand. The only other operator Fjordline was too expensive at the time. 
We have done the same a couple of times since 2006 Newcastle-Haugesund and 2007 Newcastle-Bergen. The best Ski resort we ever visited was Beitostolen. Mostly Norwegiens and no queues. We were going to do the same again this Christmas, plans will have to change and we have today discussed alternatives like Pyrenees or the Alps.

I guess the route will remain closed and unless the extremely wealthy Norwegian Goverment step in, there will be a great loss to their tourist industry. I am sure this will effect the Hurtigruten tourist trade too as many of their passengers prefer not to fly.

Anyone know of any other routes? I had seen a couple of years ago one from Scotland.

Trev.


----------

